# something unrelated to IBS but....



## H. Lacey (Feb 17, 2005)

for once i have something that is completely IBS unrelated (i hope). i know this may sound silly, but i keep getting colds, but they're not colds because no one ever catches them. confused? me too.i sometimes get a sore throat which will develop into a cold-type-thing over the next few days, this only happens when my period is late (closer to 4 weeks instead of 3 and a few days like it normally is), and this "cold" lasts as long as the period does, and then eases off as normal colds do. but this is happening every few months, like one month it's there, next it don't happen, next it will, and as you can guess it's p-ing me right off; what with everything else as well (my IBS).also there are some days where i feel like i'm getting a cold (you know the feeling you get?) but it won't amount to anything.i've been to two different doctors who both say that i 'just happen' to come in contact with a cold the few days when the immune system is lower than usual, but no one around me has a cold normally.this may be a bit wierd and confusing but i need to know if anyone else has/had anything similar or anything, because i can't be just catching a cold each time (can i?), not if they are exactly the same cold (follow the same patterns, same symptoms, etc.), and what i can do about it. i've started taking multi-vitamins because of the ones i'm losing by not being able to eat a lot from IBS, but can anyone suggest anything else please?? i'm desperate.thanks,H


----------



## lxdreamerxl (Mar 8, 2005)

Is it possibly allergies of some kind?


----------



## H. Lacey (Feb 17, 2005)

i honestly don't have a clue, i dunno what it could be if it is because i never vary my diet or things that i do.any other ideas?


----------



## 18095 (Jan 24, 2006)

When I first was diagnosed with IBS, I got colds and other viruses all the time out of no where. MY family was never sick either. I think it was because I was always switching my diet, taking certain vitamins out of my diet or going a few days without eating so I wouldn't get sick. I think my immune system was weak and that was what caused me to get colds more often then not.


----------

